# VILNIUS - Capital of Lithuania



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Vilnius - the capital of Republic of Lithuania*

facts from Wikipedia:

- population: 558 165
- land area: 401 km2
- first mentioned: 1323
- residential density: 1392 people per 1 km2
Location on Google Maps

The historic old town of Vilnius is a UNESCO world heritage site featuring thousands of old buildings including a number of baroque and gothic churches and the original medieval street layout

Coat of Arms









Flag












Photos. I'll try to credit all photos unless I won't be able to find out who the author is

*Hostoric old city*



















*University*








_All previous photos (c)Marius Jovaiša_












































































Newer parts of Vilnius









*Green Hall - Home of Barclays Bank IT center*









_photos from miestai.net/forumas_



Street Scenes






































































































































(c) Pansori


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

beautiful beautiful! I would die to live in a city like this


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Old town























































*Europa Square*









Old town



















*North Town - an 'ordinary' new residential/shopping district*












































































































































































photos from miestai.net/forumas


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Residential Areas featuring Soviet Era 'commieblocks'. They look a little scary to a typical Westerner but mostly the build-qulity and energy efficiency characteristics are excellent. This kind of housing has also contributed to excellent communications infrastructure - Vilnius is one of the best connected cities in terms of Fibre Optic Broadband reach to the end user (FTTH) in the whole world.














































































































The last 2 phptos (c) fotoskrydis.lt



*New City Center - a new area for commercial and high-rise development*.









Shopping Center in the residential outskirts


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

What a beautiful city, i even liked those soviet building areas.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

I love this city


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*street scenes and people*


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Winter*




























































































































































































































































































































_miestai.net/forumas_


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, my class were supposed to go to Vilnuis for a trip but that didn't work and now, watching all these amazing pics of this beautifil city I'm making sure that I was right regretting not going there 

But I will!!  Maybe this year?.. :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Modern Skyline*































































_last photo (c) toleranceofculture _











(c) i-lounge









(c)raimisinc, from flickr.com


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The city looks amazing. Good job!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Random locations and angles*

TV Tower









Street









Flyover









Highrises


















Old Town









Cathedral









Cars









Gediminas Avenue









Street









My avatar 









Cars










Old









Inscription for Chiyune Sugihara who saved the Jewish population from the Nazis during the WW2


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Old stuff

*by [SP]*















































Panorama (scroll) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A Video depicting the New City Center area of Vilnius, filmed from an unmanned radio-controlled plane







(c) www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Modern








(c) GintarasJ, Flickr









(c) Evaldas., Flickr









(c) FromTheNorth, Flickr

Shopping









Old Town








(c) Sunlit Skies // Andrew Fuller, Flickr

Europa Tower, the tallest highrise in Lithuania









Old University campus








(c)Ivan JRG, Flickr

Drama Theater building








(c)spixpix, Flickr


















(c)Micha001

Graffitti








(c) uncorneredmarket


New City Center








(c) Micha001

City Hall









Yellow Snow








(c) krismole

Frank Zappa








(c) mauve.simian

TV Tower








(c) kostalomas


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Old Town*

All by Pansori














































































































*City Hall*


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok wow! i wasnt gonna click on this thread but im really glad i did!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vilnius city is really beautiful, very nice; especially the old part of the city


----------



## Golden (Sep 8, 2005)

Abslolutely Stunning!


----------



## abasto (Dec 10, 2008)

one of the most beautiful cities in Europe. I love Old Town, Uzupio and modern part!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Akropolis, the largest shopping center in Vilnius, located North of the city center








(c) Evaldas., Flickr

Cathedral








(c) dimkin.lv, Flickr

Church interior








(c) dimkin.lv, Flickr









(c)DarkSideX, Flickr

Old Town








(c) donald judge, Flickr









(c) donald judge, Flickr


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Amazing city! Very beautiful :drool:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Old town panorama with New City Center in the distance

Photo by [SP] from miestai.net/forumas


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like very much that Vilnius has a beautiful old town, but also a stunning modern downtown across the river. How are road connections to Vilnius, do you think it would take longer than 3 hours by car? Thanks very much.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ 3 hours from where? Toronto?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, good question. 3 hours but not sure from/to where. 

Anyway, it's about 3 hours to/from Riga (Latvia) and 3 hours to/from Klaipeda (Lithuania's seaport), so yeah, it's about 3 hours and the road is more or less good


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More photos

by *Lettered* from miestai.net/forumas

Office building in Business Triangle area









Green Hall building, designed by Danish PLH Arkitekter and housing the IT center of Barclays bank. This is one of the 4 global IT centers where Barclays is basing all sorts of its IT-related services (such as online banking). 


















Victoria Tower


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

New City Center


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Business Harbor office complex









Public terrace of the newly built Vilnius Swedbank HQ


















City Hall


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry, is it about 3 hours from Warsaw?


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Have you ever seen a map? Even if there was a motorway connection between Warsaw and Vilnius it's about 450 km. You would have to drive with the speed of 150 km/h which would be illegal...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the reply. I guess it's better to fly from Warsaw. I want to fit it in with my itinerary when I'm in Poland for two weeks in may, but I think I should do a separate tour of the Baltic states next time. Vilnius looks very interesting.


----------



## Valiukas (Oct 17, 2008)

With several stops it takes about 7-8 hours to travel from Vilnius to Warsaw by car, so it is not so easy trip.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos as well


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some fresh photos from my own recent trip to Vilnius 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609522833/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610132768/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609527031/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609529275/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609531283/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609535111/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609536101/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609538451/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609539759/in/set-72157623943538767/


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609541211/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609543747/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609546151/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609549319/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609550527/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609552413/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609521823/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610163634/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609556333/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609557579/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609558849/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609559623/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610169184/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609562761/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609563861/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610173170/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609565907/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609566833/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609567861/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609568833/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609569797/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/4610178580_34010797e7_o.jpg





















http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609572257/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610181928/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609575175/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609576969/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610186260/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610187706/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4610189270/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609583089/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609584755/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609587731/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609589293/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609592545/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4609594593/sizes/o/in/set-72157623943538767/


----------



## toslas (Jan 4, 2004)

I can not find words that describe the beauty of photos...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates from Vilnius


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

http://fotokudra.lt/img.php?img=327085&nav=a&page=


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

WOW is so beutiful and clean, your people is so elegant

I love this city of Europa


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*August 2010*

My own photos from August 2010


1079 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1083 by jo.sau, on Flickr




1087 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1089 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1092 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1106 by jo.sau, on Flickr




1107 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1109 by jo.sau, on Flickr




1111 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1114 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1116 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1117 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1118 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1121 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1122 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1123 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1125 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1126 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1127 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1129 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1130 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1131 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1132 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1134 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

1138 by jo.sau, on Flickr



Image1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



1139 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice new skyline


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zongo
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/heraldeixample
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/lithuaniantours








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
























by A. Aleksandravičius /The owner has disabled downloading of their photos/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/val_k
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lithuaniantours








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sidstamm


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by Lukasz Nowosadzki /The owner has disabled downloading of their photos/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukasznowosadzki
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimasr
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johngiul








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unasphotography


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really magnificent pics from Vilnius, thanks for the updates...kay:


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Very beautiful! Have a very central european feeling over it but at the same time some eastern and northern accents


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Ykir said:


> Very beautiful! Have a very central european feeling over it but at the same time some eastern and northern accents


And Southern European. Vilnius Old Town is often nicknamed "Rome of the North", the biggest part of it was built by Italian architects. Renaissance arcades and passionate Catholic Baroque. Narrow, hilly streets in sunny days look like some Mediterranean town.


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

I gonna go to Vilnius in the nearest future... so what should I visit and see necessarily?
Plz, suggest me, make the list like "IF YOU DID NOT SEE IT YOU HAVE NOT BEEN TO VILNIUS". Be completely appreciate!


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Trionix said:


> I gonna go to Vilnius in the nearest future... so what should I visit and see necessarily?
> Plz, suggest me, make the list like "IF YOU DID NOT SEE IT YOU HAVE NOT BEEN TO VILNIUS". Be completely appreciate!


The first most important 1) The most impressive in architectural sense in Vilnius is the University Quarter with 13 inner yards and 13 buildings, church, library (from 1570), etc. Don't forget to go to the library building- mind blowing interiors with old frescoes, etc.
Many people, coming to Vilnius, do not visit Vilnius University Library, only go to some of its courtyards and that's all. People, who haven't visited University Library,- haven't been to Vilnius. :lol::nuts:

Some illustrations to my words.
Courtyards.



















































































































































































Interiors. To feel the spirit of this quarter You MUST go inside the buildings and library! :cheers:

Interiors:
































































University Theater




























-----------























































































































http://galerija.vu.lt/Interjeras-Eksterjeras/Vilniaus-universiteto-rumu-ansamblis?page=3

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vu_library/with/6213694486/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/delmar2009/sets/72157622950540215/detail/

Click on the buildings and yeards on that 3D map.
http://www.mb.vu.lt/kiemeliai/index.html

Also You can see the city from the bell tower near St. Johns' church in the University quarter. Nice panoramas, indeed. Alternatively You can climb to the Hill of Three Croses (some maybe ~400 stairs going from Sereikiškės park side, ) or Gediminas Castle hill. If You like climbing, You can do all these. :nuts:

Second thing. 2) Interiors of the churches.

1. St. Peter's and Paul's church in Antakalnis district.








Interior with more than 2000 human sculptures from the Baroque era.

2. Renaissance St. Michael church. Restored a year ago. With magnificent interiors, never seen something more stunning outside of Italy!








Now very impressive, European level museum inside. http://www.bpmuziejus.lt/ 
E.g. hundreds of works of art like golden monstrances from XIV c. are shown there.
This is a little example of what You can see there.








http://www.bpmuziejus.lt/pop_galerija.php?id=189

3. After twenty years of hard work, recently restored Gothic frescoes and interiors of soviet neglected Gothic-Renaissance-Baroque Bernardines church in Vilnius.

Inside. Latin tombstone.









There are tens of Rennaisance and Baroque tombs with epitaphs!









Tombstone and Gothic frescoes.


















Tombstone of a rich 16th century noble.









An inscription of his life duties and merits.









Fantastic old, recently discovered and renewed frescoes. Some of them are more than 500 years old. 




























etc.

4. Ann's church exterior. This is one of the most impressive Gothic style churches... In the WORLD. Definitely must see. 

5. Cathedral. Genuine classical building, build in the 18th century with one of the most impressive Renaissance chapel in Europe- St. Casimir's chapel.

6., 7., 8. There are around 50 old churches in the Old Town alone and almost all of them have great interiors and interesting, so if You have time, explore it. :banana::lol:

Like the Gates of Dawn with miraculous drawing, worshiped by both Orthodoxes and Catholics, Gothic (!!!) Orthodox churches - unique thing in Europe, stunning baroque churches with its interiors and so on.
Also there are more than 1500 old buildings from the 15-18 c. so You can just wonder around the Old Town observing different perspectives of the streets. 

3) The courtyards. You MUST go to the courtyards to feel the spirit of Vilnius. These places are entirely different Universe both in sense of time and space. 

This something to do in The Old Town.

photos are mine or from that links, otherwise- right click, see properties.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

When You are tired of history, churches and all that monuments, go to New town around  Gediminas avenue, what is XIX. c. quarter, filled with 3-6 storey metropolis buildings. In the beginning of the 19 c., Vilnius was the third biggest in Russian Empire after S. Petersburg and Moscow, and in the end of the century - 8th biggest (154 000 in 1897, without Antakalnis and Žvėrynas districts), bigger than Samara, Nizhny Novgorod, Minsk, Tiflis, Dnipropetrovsk and so on. So it really has some cool XIX c. architecture, not so cool like in S. Petersburg or Riga, but still worth a glance.

Like this:






























































More my photos of the district can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169331&page=3 pages from 3 and on.

Also there are some interesting interwar buildings or soviet buildings, for example Lithuanian Seimas building, what was inspired by Boston Town Hall, etc. 

2) Užupis district. Completely other universe. This part of a city declared its Independence.  There You can meet various mad artists, Krishnaites, Budhists,  Indians, Grand Dukes of Lithuania and other people with free spirit.
Grand Duke, that has his sculpture in Užupis, sings.





Some photos.
Streets in  Užupis with interesting perspectives.


















Užupis.
Neglected timber beauty.

















This one is under the state protection and  program of wooden Vilnius, but because of shortage of money looks what it looks.
More than 5000 wooden buildings in Vilnius, more than 2000 in the Central part, ~200 are under state protection. Most of wooden buildings are in a very bad condition in Vilnius 

And Secession style castle in the same neighborhood.










3) Žvėrynas.
 Žvėrynas district may be interesting, because of it's contrasts. There are also hundreds of wooden buildings from the 19th century, much more than in Užupis, also a lot of prewar and interwar villas and modern buildings. The district itself is like a resort, with huge trees and cosy streets and so on. Very interesting to walk.

This is what to do in the Centre of Vilnius. Later will write what to do in the suburbs and outside the city limits. 
P.S. How many days are You willing to stay in Vilnius? Do You like music, partying?


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Marvelous and absolutely amazing!
*Thank you, vilniusguide, so much!*
This guide you've made up is really something! I gonna place it down the paper and visit all you recommend me. 

I gonna be in Vilnius about 2 days, but really don't know how much of free time I'll get. 
Thanks for help and all the work you did for me.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Trionix said:


> Marvelous and absolutely amazing!
> *Thank you, vilniusguide, so much!*
> This guide you've made up is really something! I gonna place it down the paper and visit all you recommend me.
> 
> ...


I see. So You will have not so much time in Vilnius. Then I will not suggest You going somewhere outside the city limits as it requires half a day or the whole day, but will suggest some extra things outside the city center, but also only if You will have some extra time (4-5 hours).

There is a  TV Tower (326,5m.) in Vilnius with rotating observation deck (170m.). It is accessible by trolleybuses through old soviet quarters ohno. Most of them are not interesting, but Lazdynai. This quarter near the TV tower, which offers nice panoramas of Vilnius during sunny days (waste of money if there is cloudy, also it costs some 6 euros, so bear in mind), was named the best soviet quarter and got Lenin's prize back in the 70s! Bureaucrats' and city planners' excursions from Moscow usually went to this district to learn "how to plan a perfect socialist quarter". 
The planners and architects of this quarter learned a lot of features of this quarter from Western Europe analogues of that time like Finnish Tapiola district, so it was not easy to persuade central city planning bureaus of the USSR in Moscow to let to build this district.  

Also some tips in the Old Town.
Near the Mykolas church there are two free amber galleries. It will take You only some 20 minutes of time, but worth visiting as You will see there ambers with flies, spiders or even lizards, what trapped to these stones millions years ago, learn some history of this "stone" and will see genuine street of 14th century Vilnius, what is now some ~3 meters underground. 
http://www.ambergallery.lt/en/disp.php?itm=en_museums_2/en_museums_2_2
One gallery, the other is just some 10 meters from this one. 
http://www.muziejai.lt/Vilnius/Baltijos_gintaro_meno_centras.htm

Also in Užupis, find *Užupis Constitution*, *Užupis Mermaid* and *Hobitts' houses* near Tibet square and Užupis squat and enjoy Vilnia river shores sitting on the stairs near it with artistic strangers. The other interesting place could be "Šnekutis" bar. http://www.alutis.lt/snekutis/polocko.php
I thought I will give some extra hints where to go in Užupis as I recently read some blog of Moscow girls and they didn't find anything in Užupis and laughed at this quarter, so extra hints to prevent this sort of misunderstanding of the spirit of this place. :lol: 
Of course, the quarter is quite tiny, You can explore it very quickly- ~1 hour. 

Also in the evening there is a lot of things to do, I will suggest only one chill-out place (if you need some more hints on rock, jazz, metal or random dancing clubs in Vilnius, ask me ) -  Play club where You can meet not only locals, but also take a sip of beer with Germans, Italians, Finns or dance with some nice girls, studying in London, but chilling in Vilnius. :nuts::lol:

Good luck and good weather in Vilnius, don't forget to take a lot of pictures and show them there.


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

*Thank you a lot-lot-lot!!!*

I've already come from Vilnius, and unfortunately read your last post just now. I'm sure it will be valuable and useful to everyone who decide to visit this fantastic city!

The weather was different, but mostly fine for walking =) We had not much time to visit all places you recommended but still we saw pretty lot =)

What can I say about VILNIUS? Just - It's really astonishing and absolutely charming city! There are everything to happy and interesting life, I guess. I gonna make table things I LIKED. One thing that was making me discomfort is your Lithuanian language, but fortunately and surprisingly everyone speak and understand English. COOL! 

So, I gonna post some pictures with text of my impressions in LJ (you can see link below)
Everybody can watch photos of Vilnius, there... and who knows russian can read. 

Here some photos of walking, more on LJ tomorrow and late =)




























_View from window in my room in the hotel Karolina_


















_National Lithuanian Flag_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Some very nice updates from Vilnius


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Vilnius looks great! Another must visit city


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ Great photos. Cool, that You liked the city. Yes, Lithuanian is different. It has quite a lot of similarities with Latin and Sanskrit and it is said, that this language is the oldest surviving of Indo-European languages, what means the least changed since some thousands years ago. Hearing this language You got the idea how common proto-Indoeuropean language sounded back then, when the first Indo-European tribes came to the Continent! It is OK, that You saw only part of the city, a good reason to come here in summer! 

Today is the 5th of April. Still WINTER in Vilnius. :wtf:mg::storm:








Took this photo ~3 hours ago.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proto-Indo-European_language ~ this is what You've heard there. 

Sanskrit sunus (son)- Lith. sūnus;
Sanskrit avis (sheep)- Lith. avis;
Sanskrit dhumas (smoke)- Lith. dūmas;
Sanskrit viras (man)- Lith. vyras;
Sanskrit padas (sole)- Lith. padas; 
Sanskrit vrkas (wolf)- Lith. vilkas;
Sanskrit antaras (second)- Lith. antras;
Lithuanian-Dievas dave dantis,Dievas duos ir duonos.
Sanskrit-Devas adat datas,Devas dasyati dhanas.

Latin-Lithuanian.
ignis (ugnis), unda (vanduo), aer (oras), sol (saulė), mensis (mėnesis), dies (diena), dentes-dantys, vivus-gyvas, primus-pirmas, sede-sėdėk, rota-ratas, musca-musė,..


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

I should definitely come back to Vilnius!
Thanx. Interesting language info. =) But still it's difficult for me.

Quest: Why Lithuanians don't like russian language... actually I can find out why, but want to hear trully reason. 

As for me I think and speak in Ukrainian, but me LJ blog type in Russian for biggest auditorium of readers. I'm sure you know russian too. You have your LJ account vilniusguide, right?

I'm in the process of making liked-list =))


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Trionix said:


> I should definitely come back to Vilnius!
> Thanx. Interesting language info. =) But still it's difficult for me.
> 
> Quest: Why Lithuanians don't like russian language... actually I can find out why, but want to hear trully reason.


It's good to hear you liked Vilnius. However if you'll have a chance to come there again, I would strongly recommend doing so in summer. It becomes a whole different place with lots of (but not overcrowded) tourists from all ends of the world, lovely bars open till late and warm summer nights. I was in Vilnius a couple of weeks ago and I was a little disappointed with what I saw in comparison to what I saw last year in June... it was MUCH more exciting and fun that time.

I know being from Vilnius myself may give a good reason to classify me as being biased but having lived abroad for the past 7 years and traveled quite a bit around the world I must say there are few cities (if any) where I have been to that are more charming and lovely than Vilnius old town during a warm summer evening.


Regarding Russian language. I think it's rather obvious why Lithuanians may not be so positive about it. Russian language is associated with our past as a part of the USSR and therefore is seen as something negative. Although I don't think it is as evident as it is in Estonia or Latvia. On the other hand, there are far fewer Russian speakers in Lithuania than in other two Baltic nations. Virtually all Russian-speakers in Vilnius speak fluent Lithuanian.

Personally, however, I would always gladly help and advice Russian tourists in Russian language if I only had a chance. The numbers of Russian tourists (most of whom are rather well-off people coming here to see and enjoy the place) seem to have increased dramatically over the past few years. The fact that the local population can speak Russian should be to our own advantage because Russian tourists are rightly regarded as prosperous and generous tourists.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Who said Lithuanians don't like Russian? Personally I like all the languages, the same about other local people I know 

BTW, according to the census of 2001, 90+% of Vilnians knew Russian language to some extent, 27% knew English, around 1/4 knew Polish, etc.  Vilnians are quite multilingual. Also it was back then in 2001, now English language is even better known among the population.
Virtually all the young population know English as it is taught at school in most cases as the first foreign language (not to mention some half a million Lithuanians temporary in Ireland and the UK ), big number of pupils choose Russian as the second foreign language, but many Vilnians have neighbours Russians or hear the language in the city and thus learning it quite well, that even choosing not Russian as the second language, they still know so well, that can communicate in it freely! I know dozens of such examples 

And me personally. When I show some pictures or write on English blogs or threads, I write in English, on Russian pages I write in Russian, in Lithuanian threads... But I must confess, that in Polish threads I write English as I only can understand well Polish, but not to write correctly, the same with Belarussian or Latvian, Ukrainian, I only can understand it, sorry guys 
So I see no difference in what language to speak/write unless I know it not well


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys, your way of thinking absolutely right, and I maintain it? coz I think the same. 
As for me, I can speak ru, eng, uk and pol, can understand a lot of Slavic languages..

But i felt attitude of Lithuanian people to me when I spoke russian and when I spoke english... so... with engl it was much better. I can understand why and I do not judge. 

I realy liked how helpful are lithuanians (Vilnians). Superb! And I could ensure it even before I went to lovely Vilnius - thanks to vilniusguide (all the work you've made for me, man - thats great!)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

_*But beer i tried only - Svyturys (Adler Bock) - bought spontaneously, coz i didn't know what is better - And I really liked it! _


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

About beer  best to choose from:
*KAUNO ALUS*
I tryed, and l strongly recomend to you, next time, to try: „Žaliakalnio“ tamsusis „Gyvas tamsusis”, „Kauno tamsusis“, „Senasis Porteris”, „Biržiečių” (all dark); „Žaliakalnio“ šviesusis, „Gyvas šviesusis”, „Kauno”, „Pilsner plius” (all light)
*BIRŽŲ ALUS*
*RINKUŠKIAI*
*SENOJO VILNIAUS*
Best Lithuanian beer that you can buy in specialized and usual stores.


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you _*RokasLT*_!!!
Next time we should go, buy and drink some beer together =))
And will invite _*Pansori *_& _*vilniusguide*_ ))


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Sure, next time come to Kaunas too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are also great; more please


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

*Old Town of Vilnius city by my eyes
*
















































































































































_Urban art_


















_Interesting park. Me and my friend liked it =)_


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Trionix said:


> Quest: Why Lithuanians don't like russian language...


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

:banned:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

What?! l used your avatar as smile icon. Don't be mad mate lol


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

RokasLT said:


> What?! l used your avatar as smile icon. Don't be mad mate lol


Smile is mine :lol:
My precious








Ok, enough trolling.


----------



## Laurens s (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

Since you obviously know lithuania better than me.
I'm going a couple of days to vilnius and as it seems i will have 1 day left. This is in this case including a trip to trakai/kernave (which from the last one i doubt it's a full day trip). 

I was thinking towards kaunas because I'm afraid Klaidedia and the Spit are to far away. Or is there an other recommended trip?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Laurens s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you obviously know lithuania better than me.
> I'm going a couple of days to vilnius and as it seems i will have 1 day left. This is in this case including a trip to trakai/kernave (which from the last one i doubt it's a full day trip).
> ...


Trakai is a half-day trip. It is nice place, but except castle museum (~1,5-2 hrs), tiny Karaite museum (20 min.) and kybyn dinner (30min), a small walk (~30 min) and some yachting (available only in summer and early autumn (1-2 hrs), there is nothing more to do. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503210

And Kernavė. It is nice place, but the town itself has only some hundred inhabitants, and there is no other activities than panorama observing and hillwalking (30min.). 

Klaipėda and Curonian Spit. It is at least two or even three day trip. 

I suggest You going to second biggest city- Kaunas. There are a lot museums and galleries ( Lithuanian genius Čiurlionis gallery,  unique Devil museum,  IXth fort memorial, War Museum,  VIIth Fort,  Žilinskas gallery, etc.), Old Town with many churches and  stunning gothic buildings, New Town with one of the biggest collection of  interwar rationalism/functionalism buildings in Europe and the longest pedestrian street in Europe (more than 2,5 km if counted with Vilniaus street)-  Liberty Avenue and many more. 
Also if there was a bad weather, You could spend Your time in  huge Akropolis mall, where there are ice skating rink, cinema, tens of restaurants and cafes, bowling, gambling and many more (!) where one can spend half a day or the whole day. 
There would be no such place to hide from, let's say, rain and apathy, in Kernavė 

Comfortable trip to Kaunas by modern train takes ~1hr. (chose only the fastest trains as slower stop near every hut ). Riding by train, You will also ride through  one of the oldest tunnels in Europe, older than the London Underground!


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Pardon. Forgot to mention:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pažaislis_Monastery

Alternatively: http://stumbras.eu/museum/


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

VILNIUS PANO (sharp)

1.








2.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Alternative Vilnius.

http://vilnews.com/?p=1109


> *The Gariunai Market is a place you will never forget once you’ve been there*
> 
> If you want a taste of the largest open-air market on the Baltic Coast, then Gariunai Market is the place to go. Twenty minutes outside Vilnius, Gariūnai is a market place big as an airport, with tens of thousands of cars packed side by side, and the utility company Vilniaus Energy‘s cooling towers behind. It has ample room for 100,000 merchants and people . The Lithuanians call it “The largest market in Europe”, and considering its size, it may actually be true. People come here from all the Baltic States and from Poland, Russia, Belarus, Western Europe, Asia and all the way from Vietnam and the Arab world to sell and buy things. As you walk through the market you can hear all of the eastern European languages.. All kinds of goods like clothes, music, shoes and software are available here. For those on a low budget Gariunai Market is a must-see; however, quality doesn't come cheap.
> You can find anything from cheap detergent, children's clothes, car spare parts, stolen car stereos with the characteristically snipped-off cables, knickknacks, to software and all-new ex-Red Army night-vision telescopes, everything!
> ...


Also this article is interesting and with the pictures. 
http://www.squidoo.com/vilnius-gariunai-market-


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Very nice pics , Vilnius reminds me Lublin very much.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90596659&postcount=261


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

delfin_pl said:


> Very nice pics , Vilnius reminds me Lublin very much.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90596659&postcount=261



Hm, I would compare Lublin not with Vilnius, but rather with Kaunas Old part. 

Here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90428737&postcount=2562

http://wikitravel.org/en/Kaunas#Old_Town

E.g. Lublin.
http://www.radiotravel.pl/turystyka...to-zwiedzic/2752-stare-miasto-w-lublinie.html


> Na sąsiednim wzgórzu rozbudowało się Stare Miasto, które niewielkie rozmiary *(około 7 ha)* i nieregularną sieć ulic zawdzięcza ukształtowaniu terenu oraz reliktom przedlokacyjnego podgrodzia.


VS. Krakow.
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/29


> Property : 150 ha


And here comes Vilnius. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilnius_Old_Town


> The Old Town of Vilnius (Lithuanian: Vilniaus senamiestis), *one of the largest surviving medieval old towns in Northern Europe*, has an area of *3.59 square kilometres* (887 acres). It encompasses *74 quarters*, with 70 streets and lanes numbering *1487 buildings* with a total floor area of 1,497,000 square meters.


It seems that Vilnius Old Town is 50 times bigger than Lublin's.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates on Vilnius....kay:


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90404680&postcount=2554

Vilnius. Town Hall square.


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

vilniusguide said:


> Hm, I would compare Lublin not with Vilnius, but rather with Kaunas Old part.


Vilnius Old Town is very similar to Lublin's 'Old Town, both share similar architecture. Kaunas would be more like Olsztyn.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

delfin_pl said:


> Vilnius Old Town is very similar to Lublin's 'Old Town, both share similar architecture. Kaunas would be more like Olsztyn.


Vilnius is Baroque city, Lublin is Renaissance. 
Vilnius too has some Renaissance buildings like the  Grand Courtyard of the University,  Radvilas' palaces (four of them survived),  Lower Castle,  Jesuit Noviciate, some Renaissance churches and so on, but its scale is much larger than Lublin's (University Quarter alone is bigger that Lublin Old Town).

Also size matters. Vilnius Old Town is *50 times larger* than Lublin's, 2,5 times larger than Krakow's, it has *around 50 praying houses*, University quarter and so on.
Like I can't compare Krakow with let's say, Kėdainiai, the same here.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://vladbespalov.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://vladbespalov.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://vladbespalov.livejournal.com


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

***** by V.Babinda, on Flickr


***** by V.Babinda, on Flickr


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Royal palace in Vilnius. Inside. :happy:
http://www.valdovurumai.lt/en

































































































































































































































































































Visit it while in Vilnius.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*The Cathedral of Vilnius*






























pictures by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Vilnius by Kaoloon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Šventosios Kotrynos bažnyčia by Kaoloon, on Flickr


Šventosios Jonų bažnyčia by Kaoloon, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

some pics from my visit to Vilnius sorry for my poor quality of phone-camera . i like a lot Vilnius.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mistery Vilnius par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


vista de vilnius par Joan Pau Inarejos, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

misioneros par Joan Pau Inarejos, sur Flickr


vista vilnius par Joan Pau Inarejos, sur Flickr


sant ana y san bernardino par Joan Pau Inarejos, sur Flickr


ana y bernardino par Joan Pau Inarejos, sur Flickr


primera estuania par Joan Pau Inarejos, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Green Hall building par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


Europa Mall || Europos Prekybos Centras par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


Gedimino 9 Mall par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


The highest buildings of Vilnius par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


Vilnius Old City Panorama par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Source


St. Casimir, Vilnius by drrobert1, on Flickr


M31 by Vygintas R., on Flickr


King Mindaugas bridge (Mindaugo tiltas) by Andrius Rasimavičius, on Flickr


Reflections of Vilnius by Andrius Rasimavičius, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Untitled by ign.as, on Flickr


Cold evening in Vilnius, Lithuania by Ramūnas, on Flickr









Source


Christmas in Vilnius by Artie!), on Flickr









Source









Source


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Taken by myself yesterday


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Calm Vilnius par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


Vilnius at golden hour par Norbert Durko, sur Flickr


Vilnius Skyline par N+C Photo, sur Flickr


Neris river and skyline of Vilnius, view from Gediminas hill par jsenniko, sur Flickr


vilnius2_IMG_7993-IMG_7995.jpg par jsenniko, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter cityscape of Vilnius par Mantas Volungevicius, sur Flickr


Vilnius, Lithuania [2410x1052] par logwater, sur Flickr


Vilnius castle tower at night par Mantas Volungevicius, sur Flickr

*Happy Easter!* :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vista de la Catedral y del Palacio de los Grandes Duques de Lituania par JuandeLS, sur Flickr


Skyline de Vilnius par JuandeLS, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vilnius Lithuania-28 par AaronP65, sur Flickr


Lithuanian Academy of Sciences par RachelF2SEA, sur Flickr


Church of St. Casimir par RachelF2SEA, sur Flickr


Vilnius Lithuania-35 par AaronP65, sur Flickr


Vilnius Lithuania-54 par AaronP65, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

^^
Excellent photos. When did you visit Vilnius?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a beautiful city!! GREAT work!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vilnius. The Old Town. by Ilia A, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Au revoir Riga... bonjour Vilnius !! #lituanie #church #vilnius #heritage #gothiqueetbrique by Mdoisne, on Flickr


----------



## stereo-type (Apr 30, 2014)

this city indeed is amazing, it looks so clean as well

I can only be proud that it was part of Poland, although just for a short period of time  and I'm even more satisfied that now it is where it belongs

Lithuania is not overcrowded, and neither is Vilnius (at least it doesn't look like so...  ), you can feel like in a big city but not with people from all over the world right around every corner, it is just easier to get to know such places and their culture better

thumbs up for Vilnius!  :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by Anton Makarov, on Flickr

Vilnius after sunset by tomasromasevski, on Flickr

Human Rights Training by stevensheehy, on Flickr

Gediminas tower and cityscape by tomasromasevski, on Flickr

Vilnius cityscape by tomasromasevski, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

vista de vilnius by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

Vilnius - Lituania by donniedonovitz, on Flickr

Senamiestis by Pliitinjsh, on Flickr

Neris river and skyline of Vilnius, view from Gediminas hill by jsenniko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vilnius, Torre della TV - Lituania by donniedonovitz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

primera estuania by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

ana y bernardino by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

sant ana y san bernardino by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

misioneros by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Vilnius Photo Walk | 02-07 by A. Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/val_k










http://www.vilnius-convention.lt/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://afterdark2.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://afterdark2.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://afterdark2.livejournal.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_4215-Pano.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4178.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4172.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4170.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4167.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_4159.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4157.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4148.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4146.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4125.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4123.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_4116.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4103.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4100.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4096.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4093.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4072.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_4067.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4062.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4061.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4060.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4021.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4009.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_4006.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3980.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3979.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3978.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3974.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3969.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------

